# exhaust systems



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

so i have a 67' with a 400 cid, th-400 auto tranny. what are some good piping systems to get some performance out of the goat. also can anybody recommend some good headers and mufflers.


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

stuff that will make U go fast hope this helps......... http://www.jbp-pontiac.com/products.html


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Look at Performance Years. They have a company named Pypes that makes Pontiac specific exhaust systems.


----------

